# testosterone level



## dteller1 (Jul 5, 2012)

hello, i've just had a blood test where my testosterone level came back as 14.7 i think the unit was nmol/l. i'm 27 years old, the doc said this was in the normal range (between 8-30 i think she said) for 27 thats not that high, what can i do to raise it?


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 5, 2012)

Take some testosterone


----------



## dteller1 (Jul 5, 2012)

anything other than this? not wanting to go down the gear route.


----------



## jimm (Jul 5, 2012)

horny goats weed = all kinds a gains


----------



## bjg (Jul 6, 2012)

dteller1 said:


> anything other than this? not wanting to go down the gear route.


 your levels are normal, test levels can vary during the day  so maybe another test will show higher...but since  it is normal  then no need for testing and for supplementing anything: Normal is Normal and this normal range varies due to different parameters in different individuals...your's is 14.7 , MORE IS NOT BETTER OR SUPERIOR.at your age you should not have tested or worried about it anyways. 
There are natural diets that will raise test levels, you can look into that , but still no need to worry about it. 
And not wanting the gear route is a smart decision.


----------



## jimm (Jul 6, 2012)

gear is a waste of time dude its all about horny goats weed = ive made some gains by just saying the words "horny goats weed" out loud..


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to assume that is your that is your free test reading, where are the rest of your results??


----------



## dteller1 (Jul 6, 2012)

no that is total test (i'm in the uk its a different unit) converted its about 450.


----------



## Bnjf (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah it goes up and down. My blood was tested in the morning and mine is a little under 600. I'm 39 so I think it would be a little lower later in the day cause I think the morning is the highest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squigader (Jul 10, 2012)

Ignore some of this bullshit above about getting on gear (which will destroy your natural testosterone) or horny goat weed, which is an aphrodisiac (biochemically, it does the same thing as viagra, making you think you have higher testosterone).

What are the other numbers given on your blood test? Particularly LH, FSH and estrogen/estradiol? Just something else to note - time of day (or even having a bad day or not enough sleep) can drastically affect your results, so a retest in different circumstances would be warranted if you're really worried.

Take a look at some of the food suggestions below. I hope you're eating plenty of these. Diet plays a large role in natural testosterone. Brassica vegetables (the ones everyone hates; e.g. broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, brussel sprouts, turnips) have been shown in studies to reduce the amount of testosterone converted to estrogen (giving you a natural testosterone boost). 
Gynecomastia Diet-14 Veggies That Double Your Testosterone level ? Understanding Gynecomastia
The top 10 testosterone boosting foods! ~ Body By BB2K
Sauerkraut (good on the side with meats, hot dogs, or in a beef sandwich for lunch) and broccoli and cabbage are easy to work in the diet.
Reduce your intake of simple sugars and carbs. No more candy or sweets, switch to brown bread. A diet high in simple sugars and carbs isn't good for your testosterone levels. Saturated fat is good to an extent for your testosterone. Buy cuts of beef (not mince, they put all sorts of shit in that) with a little bit of fat on them (these cuts tend to be cheaper anyway!), and start eating thighs and drumsticks instead of breasts sometimes.

Of course, lifting weights also increases your testosterone. You should be in the gym 3x a week. Cut back on the , no more than 3x a week (sex is ok).

One thing I have noted from working in England occasionally (I travel to the UK and Western Europe a lot) is the lack of sunlight. Being outdoors with unfiltered sunlight hitting your skin = vitamin D production. Testosterone production is DIRECTLY linked to vitamin D (read all about it here: https://www.google.com/search?q=vit....,cf.osb&fp=a2e370afc0354df8&biw=1366&bih=653 ). Vitamin D deficiency affects a large part of the human population who live in Northern latitudes. Buy yourself a large pack of vitamin D3 vitamins (they're EXTREMELY cheap and I believe that creatine and Vitamin D are the only supplements WORTH buying. You can get several hundred D3 vitamins from tesco for under 10 quid) and take 1000iu per day.

I guarantee you will see a turnaround in 1 month following this advice. Message me in a month and let me know how well it worked out for you. Or ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## dteller1 (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for the advice mate, i've just got some 5000iu vit d3 tabs i had a read around and found this study

Effect of vitamin D supplementation on testos... [Horm Metab Res. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

that was with 3300 iu but 5000 will have me covered.

secondly i'm cycling daa now as well.

unfortunately that was the ONLY test figure i got, i went to the doc cos i don't get morning erections or very rarely and it was more of a query, but she only did total serum test, which she said was fine. 

the test taken at approx 0930 hours, but i have a feeling i know why it was a little lower, i had it taken on a tuesday, i work shifts in my job and had just come off a set of nights (2200-0700 hours) i finished work at 0700 hours on the monday and slept through to approx 1400 hours on the monday to try and get my body clock back to normal for my days off thus only having about 5 and a half hours sleep, on the monday night i only got about 6 hours sleep so the fact that i hadn't had good sleep the past 2 nights and the fact my body clock was all messed up ( testosterone is highest in the morning but for me my morning was 1600 hours in the afternoon for the past 4 days) could be a factor? 

and finally what do you think to using an ai as well such as grape seed extract?
Grape Seed Extract inhibits aromatase

or stinging nettle (although i have read about this effecting your erections so i'm less inclined to want to use that)

thanks


----------



## dteller1 (Jul 11, 2012)

a lot of the articles suggest eating lots of cruciferous veggies (which i'm guilty of not doing) for the i3c would it worth also getting this?

Swanson Ultra Indole-3-Carbinol with Resveratrol (200mg, 60 Capsules): Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

or going straight for DIM

Source Naturals, DIM, Diindolylmethane, 100 mg, 120 Tablets: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

thanks


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 11, 2012)

total test doesn't really matter it's the test that is free to circulate through your system and latch onto androgen receptors.  What is your free test #?

btw there are many factors in test production.  It can vary.  Lack of sleep and lack of calories can cause a reduction in Testosterone level's.  As long as your nuts are working right you are ok.   Don't worry about all that other crap supps.


----------



## squigader (Jul 12, 2012)

dteller1 said:


> a lot of the articles suggest eating lots of cruciferous veggies (which i'm guilty of not doing) for the i3c would it worth also getting this?
> 
> Swanson Ultra Indole-3-Carbinol with Resveratrol (200mg, 60 Capsules): Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
> 
> ...



I would say your money is better spent elsewhere. The bioavailability of lots of those great compounds (like flavonoids, anthocyanins, catechins, antioxidants, etc.) is very low outside of the vegetable or fruit. We don't know why it is that they work in a test tube or in the human body as part of a food, but not extracted and delivered orally. In simple terms, complex compounds don't get absorbed well in vitamin form. Not to mention that even if they were absorbed perfectly, they are only one or two compounds out of the hundreds we know (and don't know yet) are present in a broccoli or sprouts.




dteller1 said:


> thanks for the advice mate, i've just got some 5000iu vit d3 tabs i had a read around and found this study
> 
> Effect of vitamin D supplementation on testos... [Horm Metab Res. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...


Irregular sleep patterns are a *huge* factor - that would definitely have caused some lower test results. Testosterone, and the endocrine system in general are highly linked to circadian rhythms. 
I've heard things about the body acclimatizing in the long term to DAA and stinging nettle (in ways such as increasing aromatase production to compensate). I'd suggest trying the diet and sleep and vitamin D route (which are far and away the most likely actual causes) for a month and getting another retest before that. The DAA and stinging nettle are temporary fixes, and won't fix the root of your problem.

I have a feeling the test result was mainly due to your biological clock being "off", but if you really do have any problems with testosterone production, I would most likely guess it would be because of a vitamin D deficiency (lack of sunlight and 21st century life in England) or lack of balanced diet, not because you're missing a specific vegetable compound or have some sort of genetic issue.

Give the "big 3" I suggested a try. They are the root cause for most young peoples' issues. Message me in a month and let me know if you've got an improvement. If you're really worried, schedule another test two months from now and test again (when your sleep schedule is normalized, of course!)


----------



## bjg (Jul 12, 2012)

just forget about it , your test levels are normal, there are some food and other things you can do to improve your test levels as suggested above in some replies,.....but still i don't think you should even think about it.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 12, 2012)

bjg said:


> just forget about it , your test levels are normal, there are some food and other things you can do to improve your test levels as suggested above in some replies,.....but still i don't think you should even think about it.




Yeah there are some food which will help you, and in addition use some herbs, like horny goat weed or yohimbe etc. They will help you to get better testosterone.


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 16, 2012)

tren/test/dbol


----------



## allen001 (Jul 16, 2012)

what plz elaborate...


----------



## Intense (Jul 16, 2012)

Frog tech is about your only option



















but srs, testosterone.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 16, 2012)

have fun.


----------



## squigader (Jul 17, 2012)

So many useless posts in this thread. OPs probably stressing right now and y'all ain't helpin


----------



## dteller1 (Jul 17, 2012)

to be honest all the people who have given helpful advice and you know who you are, i really appreciate it, i've stopped worrying about it and changes i've made have started to take effect morning wood is more frequent! i'm not sure why i was worrying to start to be fair i've built a fair bit of muscle whatever my test level is and have no other sides. but thanks for those who contributed in a positive way.


----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2012)

Formeron and D-aspartic acid
2 pumps form and 3g DAA daily.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> gear is a waste of time dude its all about horny goats weed = ive made some gains by just saying the words "horny goats weed" out loud..




Horny goat weed does it really help to get testosterone boost.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 17, 2012)

brundel said:


> Formeron and D-aspartic acid
> 2 pumps form and 3g DAA daily.



what is it?
does it help to boost testosterone.
Does it help to increase libido too.


----------



## dteller1 (Jul 18, 2012)

brundel said:


> Formeron and D-aspartic acid
> 2 pumps form and 3g DAA daily.



yeah i'm using daa, 2 weeks on 1 week off is that ok to cycle like that?


----------



## brundel (Jul 18, 2012)

Formeron is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor but also a mild prohormone.
The PH activity will help you feel better while the AI activity elevates test and lowers estro.
Its a good combo.
Daa used like you stated is fine yes.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 18, 2012)

do u have more information on testosterone booster.?


----------



## allen001 (Jul 19, 2012)

dteller1 said:


> yeah i'm using daa, 2 weeks on 1 week off is that ok to cycle like that?



Plz tell me how it help you and does it help to get better libido and testosterone...
Tellme


----------



## andyrodgers (Jul 31, 2012)

The "normal" range is considered to be in the range of 300-1000ng/dl (10.4 ? 34.7 nmol/L)

So - what exactly happens if you maintain a range above 1000ng/dl? 

At what levels do any problems start to manifest themselves - 1200, 1500?


----------



## squigader (Aug 3, 2012)

andyrodgers said:


> The "normal" range is considered to be in the range of 300-1000ng/dl (10.4 ? 34.7 nmol/L)
> 
> So - what exactly happens if you maintain a range above 1000ng/dl?
> 
> At what levels do any problems start to manifest themselves - 1200, 1500?



You'll get problems with cholesterol at high levels. In any case though, the body likes to maintain homeostasis - your body will fight to return to a healthier/previous level. Most of the extra will probably aromatize into something estrogenic, or be 5-alpha-reduced, leading to baldness.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re:*



squigader said:


> You'll get problems with cholesterol at high levels. In any case though, the body likes to maintain homeostasis - your body will fight to return to a healthier/previous level. Most of the extra will probably aromatize into something estrogenic, or be 5-alpha-reduced, leading to baldness.



oh Do u mean testosterone decrease lead to baldness. or increase lead to baldness please explain.


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 4, 2012)

what about trans resveratrol?


----------



## squigader (Aug 4, 2012)

allen001 said:


> oh Do u mean testosterone decrease lead to baldness. or increase lead to baldness please explain.


Too much/increase may contribute to baldness.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re:*



squigader said:


> Too much/increase may contribute to baldness.



So what should be the remedy to decrease baldness. or to avoid the side effects of testosterone increase.


----------



## bjg (Aug 7, 2012)

test level is not the only parameter here , each person is different , many other factors play along with testosterone to cause side effects...for some, a level of 1000 is too high.... for others 2000 is too high.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 7, 2012)

bjg said:


> test level is not the only parameter here , each person is different , many other factors play along with testosterone to cause side effects...for some, a level of 1000 is too high.... for others 2000 is too high.



Thanks for explanation so tell me how to cure it.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 15, 2012)

i think taking healthy diet and more goat meet can help to increase testosterone level


----------



## allen001 (Aug 15, 2012)

andyrodgers said:


> i think taking healthy diet and more goat meet can help to increase testosterone level


thanks for the reply i think this may help me but i have veggy and eating meet make me sick
do u have any alternativ for that.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 24, 2012)

eat healthy and may take some testosterone booster


----------



## bjg (Aug 24, 2012)

there is nothing to cure , your levels are normal....eating healthy and working out hard will raise  test levels....
any supplement you take must be carefully studied because while some supplements can raise test levels temporarily , they can lead to a decrease in test levels when stopped, for example some prohormones and DHEA ..


----------



## allen001 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re:*



andyrodgers said:


> eat healthy and may take some testosterone booster


Any good testosterone booster?
u know


----------



## allen001 (Aug 24, 2012)

bjg said:


> there is nothing to cure , your levels are normal....eating healthy and working out hard will raise  test levels....
> any supplement you take must be carefully studied because while some supplements can raise test levels temporarily , they can lead to a decrease in test levels when stopped, for example some prohormones and DHEA ..




really which means we shouldn't use supplements.


----------



## bjg (Aug 25, 2012)

^^^if you are a serious sports man and weight lifter and bodybuilder the best is to stick with some good quality whey protein and bcaa as a supplement over your diet + a bit of vitamins....anything else related to hormonal changes should be avoided unless well researched


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 25, 2012)

How does your test levels drop after DHEA supplemental usage? Serious question, I just don't know? I know you stop producing DHEA after adolescent years. However, in our family Supp store, we sell it to some that struggle w/ sex drive. A lot of customers are in their latter years of age.


----------



## bjg (Aug 26, 2012)

any hormone produced by the body if taken externally for a long term may cause some shut down ...the body will stop producing it.. dhea is produced by the testes then if taken in excess will lead to shutdown or at least partial shut down...also dhea when taken for a long time and in excess will convert to estrogen.
So a good rule o follow for dhea or any mild hormonal supplement is to be taken in low doses ( 25mg for dhea) and for brief periods of time.....in fact a friend of mine a doctor in pharmacology has done studies on HRT and according to him any hormone like dhea or HGH  for example will produce better results when not taken continuously every day) but rather in an interrupted way like skipping days , this way (according to him) you will not shut down and on the opposite it will stimulate your own hormone production.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re:*



bjg said:


> any hormone produced by the body if taken externally for a long term may cause some shut down ...the body will stop producing it.. dhea is produced by the testes then if taken in excess will lead to shutdown or at least partial shut down...also dhea when taken for a long time and in excess will convert to estrogen.
> So a good rule o follow for dhea or any mild hormonal supplement is to be taken in low doses ( 25mg for dhea) and for brief periods of time.....in fact a friend of mine a doctor in pharmacology has done studies on HRT and according to him any hormone like dhea or HGH  for example will produce better results when not taken continuously every day) but rather in an interrupted way like skipping days , this way (according to him) you will not shut down and on the opposite it will stimulate your own hormone production.



Ok i have some facts about DHEA i would like share that with you, after reading this thing i think DHEA doesn't help in long run. I think we should move forward for more better solution


----------



## Unreal-drive (Aug 28, 2012)

Supplements are not for "self" treating sickness, but I guess a good natural testosterone booster will help you kick start! I bought TestoTurbo after reading about it in the supplement section in this forum, I am 24 years old


----------



## bjg (Aug 28, 2012)

normal testosterone levels is good.....more testosterone above normal is not good...it comes with lots of bad side effects....so no need to worry about test levels in your 20's and 30's and concentrate on your work out. 
a test level of 300 or 900 is not going to make such a difference in your muscle building..there are many many other factors that come into play ....\
the only way you will make a difference is  with a proper diet and the quality of your workouts and choosing a routine that suits your body.


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 28, 2012)

When your young your metabolism is very high so it is hard to pack on muscle.  I didn't get to the size I wanted until I was 27 when my metabolism started slowing.  Now I have all the muscle I want and did it without using any hormones.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 28, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> When your young your metabolism is very high so it is hard to pack on muscle.  I didn't get to the size I wanted until I was 27 when my metabolism started slowing.  Now I have all the muscle I want and did it without using any hormones.




That is really wonderful, Tell us how did u do that
Did u do any exercise or some diet etc, Plz tell us how.


----------



## dteller1 (Sep 2, 2012)

allen001 said:


> That is really wonderful, Tell us how did u do that
> Did u do any exercise or some diet etc, Plz tell us how.



i think more than anything, it's all dependant on the quantity of food you eat, you could have the best workout in the universe but if you aren't eating enough calories per day you can't expect to get heavier by packing on muscle, it's like trying to build an extension on a house with not enough bricks. I'd say the biggest factor in getting big is eating enough calories and adequate amounts of protein, what bp2000 is referring to is when your younger you generally have a higher metabolism which means you need to eat even more calories to be in surplus and start gaining muscle, as you get older and it starts slowing your bmr drops and you don't have to eat quite as many calories to be in a surplus. if the scale is not moving upwards (0.5lb a week is fine) and your not getting heavier you can't be gaining muscle, its extremely difficult to both gain muscle and lose fat at the same time effectively balancing weight. You can lose body fat and maintain muscle showing a net decrease in weight, but if your trying to actually gain muscle you need to be getting heavier, if you aren't, eat more!


----------



## allen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

dteller1 said:


> i think more than anything, it's all dependant on the quantity of food you eat, you could have the best workout in the universe but if you aren't eating enough calories per day you can't expect to get heavier by packing on muscle, it's like trying to build an extension on a house with not enough bricks. I'd say the biggest factor in getting big is eating enough calories and adequate amounts of protein, what bp2000 is referring to is when your younger you generally have a higher metabolism which means you need to eat even more calories to be in surplus and start gaining muscle, as you get older and it starts slowing your bmr drops and you don't have to eat quite as many calories to be in a surplus. if the scale is not moving upwards (0.5lb a week is fine) and your not getting heavier you can't be gaining muscle, its extremely difficult to both gain muscle and lose fat at the same time effectively balancing weight. You can lose body fat and maintain muscle showing a net decrease in weight, but if your trying to actually gain muscle you need to be getting heavier, if you aren't, eat more!



I have tried eating more it boost fats and i think burning them would help to build muscle. If the body has huge fats and after that gym or exercise would help to get benefit and losing weight too. Tell me what you think about it
And tell me do u have any experience with increase fats or weight and low testosterone?


----------



## andyrodgers (Sep 7, 2012)

andyrodgers said:


> The "normal" range is considered to be in the range of 300-1000ng/dl (10.4 ? 34.7 nmol/L)
> 
> So - what exactly happens if you maintain a range above 1000ng/dl?
> 
> ...


----------

